# Bully's vs APBT



## Hero of Time! (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey guys, it's me again. I've been reading a bit today on the American Bully. It seems as though the dogs that come from these lines are more people aggressive, maybe I've misunderstood. After talking with another member here I may be leaning towards an AmStaff. I want to get the right kind of dog for me. I don't need a Mocho 100# brute. Would some of you all mind sharing your thoughts and opinions on this matter?

thanks, 
James


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

What are my thoughts on this matter?

I believe that this topic has been rehashed more times than I can count, and by now it is like beating a dead horse. 

The bottom line is that the American bully was created as a "lazy man's pit bull". They (ideally) share the same bomb-proof temperament of the American pit bull terrier, but with a stronger emphasis on physical extremes and with less of the inner grit that helps to define the APBT.

Dave Wilson has stated that his goals with the American bully are to create a sound family dog with fewer aggressive tendancies and an impressive physique. 

But, just like any other breed, there are your few bad apples that will ruin the bunch. I suggest that if you are looking to go the American bully route, that you find either a reputable rescue group, or find a breeder who meets your needs (In the past few months, after becoming more involved with the "bully crowd", I have been fortunate enough to see that there are reputable bully breeders who not only care about their own stock, but the breed as a whole).

What are you looking for in a dog? Are you looking to show? Compete in a sport?


----------



## King1982 (Sep 28, 2007)

Ill probaly have to search bully breeds but what exactly is the term bully breed and what does it consist of? I have posted 2 pics below if obvious differences but what are they since Im new.....


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

The term "bully breed" usually refers to American pit bull terriers (APBT), American staffordshire terriers (AST), Staffordshire bull terriers (SBT), and more recently the American bully.

The American bully is a new breed of dog, derived from AST and APBT stock (Cross-breeding to other breeds is speculated in some lines). The breed was more or less "created" by Dave Wilson, founder of the Razor's Edge bloodline. The first dog that you posted would fall under the name "American bully".


----------



## bkwil (Sep 7, 2007)

Hero do a search on this forum of american bully and see all the arguing that goes on. IMO i think some bullies look great i just don't like all the slobering that they do and the heavy breathing. There's a guy in my neighborhood with one and he looks good but he sat there and spoke to me for about 45 min's and the dog didn't stop the heavy breathing and left slober on the floor kind of like those big mastiffs. But when he saw a cat and he stood straight and showed all his muscles WOW he looked awsome


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

The best thing fo ya is to kno what you want in a dog and you can hav it in that dog if you stick with the training... you can train a APBT just as easy as any other breed dog i mean JUST as easy


----------



## GSDBulldog (Dec 22, 2006)

ILuvPits87 said:


> The best thing fo ya is to kno what you want in a dog and you can hav it in that dog if you stick with the training... you can train a APBT just as easy as any other breed dog i mean JUST as easy


Unfortunately, it's not that simple.

Training cannot remove aggressive tendancies, but it can manage them to an extent. Training cannot fix structural flaws, thus certain dogs are not fit for the show ring. Training cannot engrave certain drives and traits in a dog, so therefore not every dog is cut out for every sport.

The OP needs to thoroughly research any breed that he is interested in, and be honest with both his needs and his expectations.


----------



## ILuvPits87 (Aug 8, 2007)

thats why i said he needs to kno what he wants in a dog then stick to it.... kinda like saying i know everything in the world when i dont and thats the same for a dog they cant do every sport, the major roll in your dog is just give him/her all the love in the world and training and they will be by yourside to the very end and yes love plays a mojor part


----------



## ashbash91 (Aug 22, 2007)

American bullies have the same temper has the APBT... but from what I see they are more laid back.... but if you are looking in getting one make sure you read about them get as much research as you can and look through all kinds of kennels don't go for just any kennel that you see a nice dog... Some people in the Bully Game they are assholes and will try to take advantage of someone who isn't experienced.... And make sure the dogs look healthy! because some people will post up a pics of their dogs and the dog looks so messed up like this one dog that his elbows we turned out and they didn't look good at all! I don't know how the poor dog could even walk.... And everyone on the board told him that is dog was messed up and he shouldn't of been bred w/ faults! And they guy wanted to breed him and we told him DON'T but anyways just make sure you go to a decent kennel! I am into the Bullies and know form experience..... if you have any more questions just hit me up!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Like what Ilovepits said make certain what you want before getting one. Weigh out the pros and cons of each breed. If you want a APBT from a breeder I would check out Patch O Pits(APBT), Old Fort Kennels(APBT) and Wonderland(Staffies)they're all members of this board and are very knowledgable. They all participate in the bully community (showing,Weight pull, and BSL)

http://islandpridebullies.com/

This is where I got my American Bully. All of his dogs are sooo friendly, healthy, and they're house pets around his children not kennel or chained dogs. He has done some showing with his stud and he's throwing a bully bash(he's active in the Bully world). I am really happy with him and the way he runs this. He has done alot of following up on Indi... We speak about every 2 weeks. He thoroughly checks out all new pup owners so i'd plan on being ready to answer as many questions about yourself as you ask him about him and his kennel. he's nothing but a pleasure to do business with.

as a matter of fact i've never seen one HA period... I did go to the Tallahassee Bully Bash and one of the CORRECT APBTs bit one of the judges. one of the bad seeds I reckon, but there were about 100 APBTS and American Bullies there.


----------

